# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  7/3/2016 [furiousgold] new hot updates for packs 2 / 5 / 6 ! - world first -‏

## mohamed73

ADDED:   
[x] AIRTEL K306+ UNLOCK VIA PATCHED FLASH/READ-WRITE FLASH/FORMAT/REPAIR IMEI-BT-ETC   - WORLD FIRST - 
UPLOADED: AIRTEL_K306+_EN_FR_PT_SWAHILI-2PATCHED.spd    
ADDED: 
[x] ZTE WF720 1.2.0 - DIRECT UNLOCK 
[x] ZTE WF720 1.6.0 - DIRECT UNLOCK 
[x] COOLPAD 5892 - DIRECT UNLOCK - WORLD FIRST 
[x] WF720 - ROG_CA_WF720V1.0.0B05 - DIRECT UNLOCK 
[x] IMPROVED Y625-U43 DETECTION      *More Coming Soon 
Furious Team 
PS: Guys With not activated Support time to do it really you miss a lot*

----------

